# Do you tune a 2 blade vertical or horizontal?



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

I was wondering if you tune your 2 blade broadheads verticle (up and down) or horizontal (parallel with the ground) for a traditional bow? I've never really thought about why either is better. Would love your opinions.
Thanks, Jack


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I have mine horizontal. Most of the arrow paradox is sideways so it seems that would be less disturbing to the arrow than having the wing vertical. Not sure if it really makes much difference, but mine are flying like darts so I'm going to stick with it.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

adventurejack said:


> I was wondering if you tune your 2 blade broadheads verticle (up and down) or horizontal (parallel with the ground) for a traditional bow? I've never really thought about why either is better. Would love your opinions.
> Thanks, Jack


 Either works, 45Degrees works, doesn't matter except what looks right to you. I don't shoot 2 blade anymore but when I did it was horizontal as well but more in that I could "see" the blade easier for aiming.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

I like to mount my broadheads horizontally.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

I shoot Zwickey in the vertical. I use Byron Ferguson method of letting the back of the blade just touch my bow hand middle knuckle sort of as a clicker, sending the arrow on its way. Acts as a draw check for me and helps my shooting process. Its in the Become the Arrow book by him. Gar.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Horizontal, pretty much following Centershot's reaoning. Could I "prove" it? Probably not.


----------



## bunnybrew (Jul 13, 2009)

The arrow spins in flight so I dont' see how it would matter.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

The arrow doesn't begin to spin in flight until it is several yards down range, well clear of the bow. So lets say you had a less than optimum release and the arrow is coming out with a little more paradox waggle in its flight, or maybe you got excited and short drew and now the arrow wants to try and behave a little stiff. Either way if the blade is oriented vertical it stands to reason that it could catch a little air as the arrow is coming out at something other straight forward and try and plane one way or the other. Sure, in a few more yards the arrow does spin up and it no longer matters, but a course deviation was created in those first few yards. A deviation that is not correctable. If the arrow winds up planing left, its just going to keep traveling in that direction even though it starts spinning later. And the deviation will just keep getting worse the further the arrow travels down range. Its not going to corect itself and begin travelling back to the right. That angle of deviation is set. 
So that's the thinking behind it. But to prove it would require being able to consistently make a bunch of crappy shots exactly the same way each time and see if a verticle blade shows significantly more deviation than a horizontal blade. I'll admit I expirement with a lot stuff, but I am just not into trying something like that. So I just consider mounting the 2 blade horizontally as a liitle bit of insurance.


----------



## rod251 (Feb 1, 2007)

bunnybrew said:


> The arrow spins in flight so I dont' see how it would matter.


That's my train of thought.


----------



## lukas42 (Apr 30, 2010)

I set them up both ways and couldn't tell the difference in flight.


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks guys...I have set mine up horizontally but it was because that's the way my dad had taught me many years ago. I guess I'll keep doing it.
I appreciate the input.
Jack


----------



## huntersteve (Feb 28, 2005)

I have to agree with rattus....I mount them horizontally so that i can see the tip of the blade better for aiming...


----------



## 4406v (Mar 5, 2010)

I shoot Zwickeys vertical.It's not about the flight ,it's that I don't want to see the broadhead when drawing the bow and for me vertical works best.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Out of curiosity...in order to achieve your desired broadhead orientation...do you install your insterts according to your fletch, or do you fletch according to your insert installation?


----------



## jmlost (Feb 24, 2010)

My questions is along the same lines.
How do you tune it?
I thought about sandind a little off the back of the broadhead on the flat that bottoms out on the insert.
I have noticed the blade does get in the way of my sight picture. Would like to try vertical.


----------



## Alpinbogen (Jun 18, 2009)

Vertical here, only because it seems to interfere less with visual alignment on the animal. With the bow canted and the broadhead aligned horizontally, the blade appears to stand out, throwing my aim off.


----------

